# San Diego Ret. Club- Niland, CA



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Small trial (13) down in the desert this weekend....any updates on callbacks yet for Derby?

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Derby - all dogs back to 3rd


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

wow...they are all rolling right along!
Thanks Fred. Keep me posted. Josh is running so many dogs that I don't expect to hear from him anytime soon.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Waiting on a dog from the open


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Back to 4[SUP]th[/SUP] – 1 – 9 and 11 - 13


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Am. Call backs to the 2nd series. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 45, 46, 47.
Scratches 20 and 24. Start at 8:00 am same location.


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Update on Derby? Anyone?


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Un-official Derby: 
First; # 1 Amber - Tammy Zahornacky 
Second; #7 Bodhi - Alex Drent
Thrid; #2 Monty - Florence Sloane/Russ Stewart
Fourth; # 3 Ricer - Josh Conrad
RJ; 12 Colt - Alex Drent
Jams; #4 Mickey - Alex Drent/ # Harry - Josh Conrad / # 13 Reiko - Josh Conrad


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay Amber!!! Congrats on your BLUE!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to 2nd series: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,14,15,17,18,20,22,23,26,27,29,30,31,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like somebody is getting it handed it to him just saying nothing else to do lol


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any news from the Qual?


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Am. Call backs to the 3rd series 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 21, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 37, 39, 40, 46.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Zoom won the qualifying again! I'm beyond excited! Yay Patti and Zoom!


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Can somebody list the Qual results please?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Open Results*

Open Results:

1st FC Sweetie's Easy Rider O/Pete Panarites H/Jim Gonia
2nd Indy Go Blue O/Dennis & Diann Miller H/Diann
3rd Peace Maker O/George Ibarra H/George Ibarra & Dan Inn (Dan handled in last series)
4th Moonstones Melody O/Florence Sloane & Russ Stewart H/Florence
RJ Foxhall's Promise Keeper O/Nancy & Chris Allaire H/Chris

Jams 4,5,33,3,38


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Qual Results*

Qualify Results:

1st Revitt Up High Octane O/Carol McWhorter H/Patti Kiernan
2nd Ford Jr. O/Jackie Gonia H/Alex Drent
3rd Rumble Atop Mount Hood O/Barbara Watrous H/ Alex Drent
4th High N Inside Speeding Bullet O/Charlene & Chester Koeth H/Chester
RJ Delilahs Addicted to Mischief O/Claudia and Peter Stenwald H/Peter

JAMs:2,3,10,24,27,29


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have amateur results?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Owner/ Handler Amateur Results*

Am Results

1st AFC CAFC Jazztime Bluegoose's Ruger O/Larry and Anna Calvert H/Anna
2nd Merganser's Aliho Ridge Runner MH RN O/H Elaine Brock
3rd Midnight Lights Out Tazer O/Pat & Debi Nicholls H/Debi
4th AFC FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire in the Hole O/H Lynn Nelson
RJ FC AFC Lil Chin Music O/Charlene & Chester Koeth H/Chester

JAMs: 7,8,30,32


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thank you!*



Russ said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st AFC CAFC Jazztime Bluegoose's Ruger O/Larry and Anna Calvert H/Anna
> 2nd Merganser's Aliho Ridge Runner MH RN O/H Elaine Brock
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations Larry and Anna and Ruger!!!


----------

